# ÄÖnderungen am libnodave.net.cs File von libnodave



## Jochen Kühner (6 Mai 2010)

Hab mal ein paar Änderungen an dem .net wrapper vorgenommen:

(Vielleicht kann Zottel das ja in die Bibliothek integrieren!)

 * Neue Funktionen: getBCD8from, getBCD16from, getDATETIMEfrom,   
    getTimeOfDayfrom, getTimefrom, getBit
 * Neue Deklarationen: resetIBH, OpenS7Online richtig deklariert
 * DaveStrerror korregiert
 * readManyBytes in DotNet da die Dll funtion in DotNet nicht geht!


----------



## Key (7 Mai 2010)

Warum hast du Probleme mit ReadManyBytes. Bei mir funktioniert das tadellos. Blöcke von 10k auf 300er sowie 400er CPUs.

Gruß Key

Trotzdem Danke für die Erweiterungen.


----------



## Jochen Kühner (7 Mai 2010)

*Puh...*

Also Ich weis auch nicht mehr, das letzte mal als Ich das Probiert hatte gings nicht und dann hab Ich geagt bekommen Ich solls selbst Programmieren.

Hier der alte Thread:
http://sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=27996&highlight=readmanybytes


----------



## Jochen Kühner (12 Mai 2010)

*Neue Version*

Hier eine Neue Version

diese definiert daveStrS7OnlineErr um Störungen von S7 Online zu ermitteln.


----------



## bool (12 Mai 2010)

Jochen Kühner schrieb:


> Hier eine Neue Version
> 
> diese definiert daveStrS7OnlineErr um Störungen von S7 Online zu ermitteln.


 
Hallo, glaube Du hast den Anhang vergessen.

Gruss,

bool


----------



## Jochen Kühner (12 Mai 2010)

*Nochmal...*

Ok, hier nochmal...


----------

